# RSM cannot manage library CdRom1



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all. 
Win2k3 SP2. 2Ghz/4Gb RAM.

Devices:
Iomega 35Gb REV USB system
CD-Rom

These devices continuously have their libraries become corrupt. When following the MS suggestion of stopping the RSM service, deleting the NtmsData files in the NTmsData folder then restarting the RSM service resolves the issue for just a little while. However, the issue will come right back after a few hours. 
This is preventing me from doing proper nightly backups.

Any ideas or experience of why RSM libraries would continuously become corrupt?

Thanks.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

Well as a band-aid I created a batch file that will, stop the service, delete the ntmsdata folder, and start the service again.
For now this seems to be working but its not a fix. Just a band-aid.

I have checked many other online resources and have had no luck other than "re-install".


----------

